# Aquarium Hood / Glass Lid



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi I am new to the aquarium world. We will have a light-medium planted tank with tropical community fish (tetras, gouramis).

We would prefer to have the tank covered as well mainly to minimize condensation. I understand that I'd likely have to upgrade the lighting of my tank slightly for the plants. I'm looking for a light that would serve the purpose for a light-medium planted tank while bringing out the brightness/colours of the fish.

That said, would a hood with lighting upgrade options be a better solution or a glass lid with a upgraded light fixture sitting over it be the better option? Also, as for fluorescent vs LED, is one better than the other? Any recommendations for hood/lid or light fixtures that would serve the purpose I am looking for?

Thanks


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I prefer custom glass lids and am slowly in the process of replacing all my hoods with glass lids, it kind of depends on the tank though. I prefer tanks without black trim (ADA Style) so having a black hood would ruin the look, but I dont mind a hood as much on a black trim tank. Condensation might be unavoidable, I personally don't know any tricks for avoiding it. 

When it comes to Fluorescent vs. LED your probably going to get some varied opinions. I've had success with both, people in this forum will gladly help you pick out a great light to suit your needs.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> Hi I am new to the aquarium world. We will have a light-medium planted tank with tropical community fish (tetras, gouramis).
> 
> We would prefer to have the tank covered as well mainly to minimize condensation. I understand that I'd likely have to upgrade the lighting of my tank slightly for the plants. I'm looking for a light that would serve the purpose for a light-medium planted tank while bringing out the brightness/colours of the fish.
> 
> ...


Aqueon Versa Tops are great glass hinged lids and great. They come in every size as long as your tank isn't some weird custom one or has no rim. PetSmart sells them for 20-30$ depending on the size. As for lights you would have to give a more specific answer for what plants you want specifically.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

LithiumRain said:


> I prefer custom glass lids and am slowly in the process of replacing all my hoods with glass lids, it kind of depends on the tank though. I prefer tanks without black trim (ADA Style) so having a black hood would ruin the look, but I dont mind a hood as much on a black trim tank. Condensation might be unavoidable, I personally don't know any tricks for avoiding it.
> 
> When it comes to Fluorescent vs. LED your probably going to get some varied opinions. I've had success with both, people in this forum will gladly help you pick out a great light to suit your needs.


I definitely do like the ADA style. However, aren't they expensive? Are there any affordable brands that do the ADA style? I think I prefer the glass lid option mainly because of the flexibility with lighting options.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Aqueon Versa Tops are great glass hinged lids and great. They come in every size as long as your tank isn't some weird custom one or has no rim. PetSmart sells them for 20-30$ depending on the size. As for lights you would have to give a more specific answer for what plants you want specifically.


Thanks DunderBear, I think I was leaning that way too. However, don't the Versa Tops have the black strip in the middle? Wouldn't that get in the way of the lighting?

As for plants? I haven't really looked into what plants I would like to plant specifically. However, probably something in the low-mid range maintenance wise. Not looking to overdo it. Not planning on getting CO2 diffuser/tank either. Maybe basic fertilization once in a while.

Mainly want a light good enough to grow low-mid maintenance plants while brining out the colour of the fish?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> Thanks DunderBear, I think I was leaning that way too. However, don't the Versa Tops have the black strip in the middle? Wouldn't that get in the way of the lighting?
> 
> As for plants? I haven't really looked into what plants I would like to plant specifically. However, probably something in the low-mid range maintenance wise. Not looking to overdo it. Not planning on getting CO2 diffuser/tank either. Maybe basic fertilization once in a while.
> 
> Mainly want a light good enough to grow low-mid maintenance plants while brining out the colour of the fish?


Yeah it does have a black strip in the middle however if the lid itself makes the black strip move forward cause there is an extra piece of vinyl strip at the back which you can cut to fit your shit. So basically you put the light behind the black strip and normally it's centered in the end. Firstly I'd recommend researching into what plants and set up you want before buying any lighting.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Yeah it does have a black strip in the middle however if the lid itself makes the black strip move forward cause there is an extra piece of vinyl strip at the back which you can cut to fit your shit. So basically you put the light behind the black strip and normally it's centered in the end. Firstly I'd recommend researching into what plants and set up you want before buying any lighting.


From quick research here are a couple that I like:

Bacopa compact
Hottonia palustris
Staurogyne repens
Taxiphyllum barbieri or Monosolenium tenerum
Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia palustris
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> From quick research here are a couple that I like:
> 
> Bacopa compact
> Hottonia palustris
> ...


Out of those the only one I could see you running into trouble with would be Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' as it's recommended to have Co2 other than that thought I think your fine. Do you have a budget on the lights you plan to get?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Out of those the only one I could see you running into trouble with would be Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' as it's recommended to have Co2 other than that thought I think your fine. Do you have a budget on the lights you plan to get?


I can do without the Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'  How about dwarf sword plants, do they require CO2 as well? For CO2, are there alternatives to having a huge CO2 tank behind the aquarium?

As for a budget, I think maybe something around the $100-200 range, preferrably to the lower side. However, I'd want to get the right light, I'm ok even if it something a little better than what I need as it would allow for the flexibility for plants that need more light down the road if I really get into it. However, if I don't need anything fancy I'm ok with that too, can always upgrade to a better one later if I really want to get into it.

Do these lights have dimmable options or if it is a dual light do you have the option of switching on one or the other, or both of the lights? I saw someone's tank that their LEDs were too strong that it burnt the tips of their taller plants. Definitely do not want that happening.

Thanks


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Dwarf Sword plants are fine you just need to dose ferts. And as for light I recommend getting the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 off Amazon.com I think it's around 200$ CAD after exchange and taxes. It is a good med-high light with tons of colour and brightness features.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Are there any other light options you would recommend if I'd like to go a bit cheaper? 

Also, how about the regular planted+ finnex? How does it compare with the 24/7?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Basically same without all the cool features I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello

You can also go with the Fluval Aquasky Led with full spectrum. It is 35W, comes with a remote and many color settings, just the night light has 3 blue settings. Very sleek ficture, Hardly 1 and half inches. Just bought on boxing day from Rogers at surrey. Also comes with 3 years Fluval warranty.
check out these links






hope this helps


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Fishlover69 said:


> Hello
> 
> You can also go with the Fluval Aquasky Led with full spectrum. It is 35W, comes with a remote and many color settings, just the night light has 3 blue settings. Very sleek ficture, Hardly 1 and half inches. Just bought on boxing day from Rogers at surrey. Also comes with 3 years Fluval warranty.
> check out these links
> ...


Is it worth getting Aquasky vs the aqualife and plant? Is the aquasky dimmable? Stopped by Rogers to check it out for the first time but Aquaskys werent on sale unfortunately.

Thanks.


----------

